# UK Muscle Clothing



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Do you sell clothing e.g. gym tshirts? If so where could I find them?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It's been something that we've been wanting to do for ages and we are gradually getting around to it (the irritating delay has simply been due to our workload and having to prioritise).

We recently finsihed custmising the online shop ready to sell the clothing but the products themselves are something that we are testing next year. As soon as we are ready to sell we will of course let everyone know as it's something that many, including ourselves, have been eargerly awaiting


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Looking forward to it katy


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Katy said:


> It's been something that we've been wanting to do for ages and we are gradually getting around to it (the irritating delay has simply been due to our workload and having to prioritise).
> 
> We recently finsihed custmising the online shop ready to sell the clothing but the products themselves are something that we are testing next year. As soon as we are ready to sell we will of course let everyone know as it's something that many, including ourselves, have been eargerly awaiting


Definatley looking forward to it! Bit of advertisement to make more people aware how good this site is!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

UK M Gym tshirt. ill just get asked by everyone about steroids. (everyone at my gym is weedier than me)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> Definatley looking forward to it! Bit of advertisement to make more people aware how good this site is!


The main motivation is actually just that members have asked for them so we'd like be able to offer that  It might seem strange but I really want one...I don't train at a gym so ahve no one to show it to but it's sort to do with with feeling part of soemthing that has had a positive impact on my life...UK-M has been a huge factor in my motivation in training but also my life!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Can you make a UKM branded one of these as priority number one please.



Would be a sure fire hit and people could even use it to pose in @ competitions... double win!


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Would be good if there was extra stuff on it ie Team alpha etc etc ideas like that. Heck I've got a old BBW t-shirt that says on it 100% Genetically modified which to me small things like that make them worthwhile.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update Katy. Loads of us are waiting for the clothes!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

squalllion1uk said:


> Would be good if there was extra stuff on it ie Team alpha etc etc ideas like that. Heck I've got a old BBW t-shirt that says on it 100% Genetically modified which to me small things like that make them worthwhile.


Are you shi*ting me !!!

:lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

squalllion1uk said:


> Would be good if there was extra stuff on it ie Team alpha etc etc ideas like that. Heck I've got a old BBW t-shirt that says on it 100% Genetically modified which to me small things like that make them worthwhile.


Would you also wear the jodie marsh onesie?


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Milky said:


> Are you shi*ting me !!!
> 
> :lol:


nope just a idea, never said it was to everyone's taste.



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Would you also wear the jodie marsh onesie?


Different strokes for different folks but by the sounds of it you would like that idea =p.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

squalllion1uk said:


> nope just a idea, never said it was to everyone's taste.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks but by the sounds of it you would like that idea =p.


Mate if " team alpha " want there own vests, hoodies and gangsta hand sign they can sort there own sh*t out :lol:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

squalllion1uk said:


> Would be good if there was extra stuff on it ie Team alpha etc etc ideas like that. Heck I've got a old BBW t-shirt that says on it 100% Genetically modified which to me small things like that make them worthwhile.


 @Milky a one week ban has never been more deserved for that comment! :lol


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

bodypower 2013, lots of monsters wearing uk-m tops. can see it now


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Can see it now.......... :lol:


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

The point being it was a example of something that's unique to ukm bar the brand name alone.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

You need a model for any UK-M Clothing, i'll happy do it for free at expense of travel to photographer  !


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> The main motivation is actually just that members have asked for them so we'd like be able to offer that  It might seem strange but I really want one...I don't train at a gym so ahve no one to show it to but it's sort to do with with feeling part of soemthing that has had a positive impact on my life...UK-M has been a huge factor in my motivation in training but also my life!


It's the tribal effect that we have as humans. Just like members of a certain gym who exercise the same ways wether it be powerlifting or les mills classes, a sense of belonging in a group alongside peers with the same interests etc.

I'd buy one


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I think this is a great idea. Also looking forward to the fore-mentioned UK M onsie :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

Beanies !!!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Just go to a workwear company that does embroidery or printing if you really want something that says UKM on it.


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah as super g says its that sense of a collective group, all striving and working towards goals as like minded people. Bit philosophical I know but hope you get what I mean!! I'm a newbie and I'd buy a training top and hoodie!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

brandon91 said:


> bodypower 2013, lots of monsters wearing uk-m tops. can see it now


Haha - wouldn't hold your breath


----------

